# Saying hello



## ihave4cats (Aug 3, 2015)

The 5 of us are saying hello 
Frankie, Gizmo, Nina and Black Betty.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Love those photos!


----------



## ihave4cats (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness. We had three black kittens once, it was so cool. Your pic is excellent. Tricky to photo black cats.

How old is everyone? Does Frankie feel outnumbered?


----------

